# Stained Garage Doors in Grand Rapids. MI



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, all Aaron's Sikkens doors had me wanted to do some. We finished these new garage doors with Sikken's dark oak, 3 coats, prior to installation.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Look great!

How long did it take each coat to dry? Any sheen issues?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

In the shop, I was a little concerned that viewed from the side at a low angle they would be a little uneven and look "brushy", but I could not see that anymore when I took those pictures. Not sure if it cured out or if it was just a lighting thing.

Drytime was fine. One coat per day, per side. Obviously WB would be nicer, but it was not too bad. I had heard Sikken's did not dry well without UV exposure but we had no problems. We could even sand next day.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good Dean


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Very nice Dean...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Very sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Pretty.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Very nice looking work Dean. :thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The doors look great, Dean. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

They look great as expected Dean.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice!.....although there is a spec of dust on pic three, centre, third way down.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Nice!.....although there is a spec of dust on pic three, centre, third way down.


Yeah it sort of takes the whole look of the complete door, I probably would not have posted those pics if that were my work. But Good effort anyways mate! 

Maybe next time don't let the apprentice do stuff like that on his own,


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Why are you all pm ing me telling me you were joking? :-(


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Dean Good man , it Looks well. Are these sprayed ?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks guys. Those were brushed for all three coats. I thought about spraying but went old school.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

brushing get better coverage and better penetration for such applications IMO great looking furniture :thumbup:I mean doors Dean I love that stuff


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Ooooo those are pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great work Grass Hopper.:thumbsup:


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice looking doors! I just discovered Sikkens last year, and now my supplier says he's dropping the line


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

mpminter said:


> Nice looking doors! I just discovered Sikkens last year, and now my supplier says he's dropping the line


They have not been dealer or contractor friendly as of late. They changed their ordering on our side, don't have adequate field support, and have killed their contractor certification/referral program. On top of that, they're sticking their product in a box store next month.


----------

